
Data Nerds Struggle to Gain Power at Hedge Funds - shrikant
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/point72-shows-how-firms-face-culture-clash-on-road-to-quantland
======
kordless
Putting AI in charge of money is the epitome of absurd behavior. The only
entity that is going to be in charge will be silicon based if we continue this
way unchecked.

------
cjbenedikt
was posted yesterday already with more comments

